# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  (( لمســـــــــــة و فــــــــــــاء)) للراحل المقيم : محمد عثمان صالح .. عضو المنتدي/ تمبس / اوندي

## سيدو

*[frame="1 80"] 



قال الله تعالى : (( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَآئِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَمَن زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ وَما الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلاَّ مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ )) .. صدق الله العظيم. 





 



 

تمبـــــــــــــــس 



 


( إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون .. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم )  
أولاً .. أتمنى من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لمدة معينه إكراماً لروح المرحوم. 
ثانياً .. عظم الله أجورنا و أجوركم بفقيدنا العزيز أخينا جميعاً ( تمبس // محمد عثمان// ).


 

ثالثاً .. تعالوا لنشارك معاً بتقديم هدية جداً بسيطة لأخينا المرحوم بقرآءة ختمة قرآن و نهديها إلى روحه الطاهره إن شاء الله تعالى وبركة هذا الشهر المبارك شهر رمضان ونتمني ان تكون يوم الجمعه القادم هذه الختمه الموافق 2011/8/26م. 


 





 1 ) الجزء الأول .. 

 2) الجزء الثاني .. 

 3) الجزء الثالث ..

 4) الجزء الرابع .. 

5) الجزء الـ 5 ..

6) الجزء الـ 6 .. 

7) الجزء الـ 7 ..  

8 ) الجزء الـ 8 ..

9) الجزء الـ 9 .. 

10) الجزء الـ 10 .. 

11) الجزء الـ11 .. 

12) الجزء الـ12 .. 

13) الجزء الـ 13 .. 

14)الجزء الـ 14 .. 

15) الجزء الـ 15 .. 

16) جزء الـ 16 .. 

17) جزء الـ 17 .. 

18) جزء الـ 18 .. 

19) جزء الـ 19 ..

20) جزء الـ 20 ..

21) جزء الـ 21 .. 

22) جزء الـ 22 .. 

23) جزء الـ 23 .. 

24) جزء الـ 24 .. 

25) جزء الـ 25 .. 

26) جزء الـ 26 ..  

27) جزء الـ 27 .. 
 
28) جزء الـ 28 .. 

29) جزء الـ 29 .. 

30) جزء الـ 30 ..

و مأجورين إن شاء الله تعالى لكل من يشاركنا بهذه الختمة .. 
فإذا أردت أن تشارك حدد الجزء الذي تريده لأكتبه ما بين القوسين ابدأ في قراءة جزءك جزاك الله خيرا .. وعند الإنتهاء رد بأنك أكملت الجزء الذي عليك. 





 



هدية لروح الراحل محمد عثمان (اوندي)


موقع قران كريم به معظم القرائ : 
 













http://www.sooma1.com/qk/play.php?id=99


موقــــــــــع اخر  


http://www.mosshaf.com/web/ 



 



المصحف الشريف بالفــــــــــــــلاش
هدية ايضا لروح الفقيد تمبس








علي الرابط ادناه

http://v1.quranflash.com/ar/




[/frame]


*

----------


## سيدو

*[frame="1 80"]











 



 


السيـــــرة الذاتيــــــــة "



الاسم : محمد عثمان صالح إسحق


تاريخ الميلاد :         /           / 1964م ما يقارب 55 عام


السكن : تمبساوي من منطقة تمبس سكن الحاج يوسف / الاسرة الصغيرة /مربع (13) من قبيلة المحس


اسرة المرحوم : لديه  3 اولاد وبنت


المراحل التعليمية ...

مدرسة ابو فاطمة الابتدائيةمدرسة كرمة النزل الثانوية العامةالثانوي العالي :مدرسة دنقلا الثانوية العليا


المرحلة العليا : المعهد العالي للدراسات المصرفية ــ دبلوم مصارف

زمالة / المصرفيين البريطانية 


الاماكن التي عمل بها : موظف بنك النيلين ابوظبي 


بنك النيلين الرئاسة بالخرطوم 


نائبا للمدير فرع ابوظبي في سنة 1996

مدير مالي لفرع ابوظبي 
عندما تعرفه عن قرب تتيقن بأنه مودع كان مبتسما بشوشا وحتي في احلك الأوقات
اذا خاطبك لين الحديث فيقول لك يا حبيب يا غالي وهكذا من العبارات الطيبه تقبله الله شهيدا


تاريخ الوفاء : فجر السبت 11 / فجر السبت 11 /2 /2011 






 






عضوية الراحل في المنتديات :



 عضو مميز في منتديات كورة سودانية تاريخ التسجيل في يونيو 2009 العمر : 46  ــ المشاركات 613
صفحته علي كورة سودانية :
http://koorasudan.com/vb/member.php?u=3892
  







 مشرف منتدي محبي المريخ
تاريخ التسجيل في يوم الاربعاء يناير/ 2006م

 عدد المشاركات بلغت :  10358

 التوقيع : كن كعود الصندل يعطر حتى فؤوس قاطعيه صفحته علي المحبين
 http://dc11.arabsh.com/i/02402/me5n4drsif80.swf 








عضو في منتديات مريخاب اونلاين
تاريخ التسجيل : 2009/3/1م
اجمالي المشاركات : 220
 صفحته علي مريخاب اونلاين

 http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/member.php?u=295





[/frame]


[frame="4 80"]







تفاصيل حادثة الوفاء 



 الساعة الواحدة والنصف فجرا كان يسير الراحل عمنا محمد عثمان راجلا حيث عبر شارع حمدان تقاطع شارع المرور في مكان ليس مخصص لعبور المشاة فدهسته في الحال سيارتين الأولى يقودها شخص سوري الجنسية والثاني بنغالي الجنسية وأودعا السجن المركزي. 
وقع الحادث فجر السبت 11 /2 /2011 ,وتم حفظ الجثة بثلاجة حفظ الموتى بالطب الوقائي بالمستشفى المركزي /أبوظبي ,,, ولم يعرف أحد بالخبر إلأ اليوم الاربعاء 16 /2 /2011 وقت صلاة المغرب وحتى اسرته لم تكن تعرف .واعتقد عدم معرفة اسرته بالخبر انه يتخذ من مكتبه سكنا يقضي به معظم الاوقات نسبة لأن دوامه طويل وكل اعباء الشركة تقع على عاتقه.  




 



1 98"]

 








  ماذا قالو عنه ..

 

 هذا الرجل كان يعمل دون كلل او ملل في منتدي الحبين بصدر رحب يحل كل الاشكالات في المنتدي دعم المريخ وقف مع كل نفرات المريخ 
 تجده في الامارات اخ لكل المريخاب 
 

رجل همام حتي كان يعمل طوال الوقت في عمله 

 








 بعض الصور والتصاميم للراحل المقيم
 



 













يا (مُحمد) مازالت توثيقاتنا تحوي (صورتك) وأنت ترفع سبابتك و وُسطاك إشارة (بالنصر) إعلم أنها لم تسقط أو تتوراي تحت الأرض بل أضاءت أعيننا بتوحد الجميع خلف شئ واحد هو (كُل هذه المُحبة لشخصك الكريم في الله) وإعلم أن هؤلاء لن (يبكوك) دُموعاً فقط وإنما دُعاءً يتقاطر عليك من كُل حدب و صوب ونسأل الله أن يتقبله منا ومنهم. 






























آخرصوره .. اخر صورة للراحل تمبس بدولة الامارات أكتوبر 2010 .. وهو يقف علي الشمال





















كان الرجل سمح الخُلق طيب المعشر مهموماً بقضايا النوبة وقبائلها ومناطقها عاشقاً للمريخ بلا حدود. 



















رحمــــــــــك الله اخــــــــــي تمـــــبس

[/frame]

*

----------


## سيدو

*[frame="8 80"]





 



 


الشكر موصول للاخوه في منتديات كورة سودانية ومحبي المريخ الذي لم يبخلو علينا بالمعلومات والصور ولهم عظيم الاجر . ..


لم يبخل علينا اخوه كرام بالمشاركة بالطرح والافكار والرؤي الحسيسه فلهم جميعا الشكر والتحيه والتقدير 




تحياتي للجميع .. سيدوووو

[/frame]
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله كل خير ياسيدو
وربنا يجعل مثواه الجنة وان يبعثه مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا

*

----------


## سيدو

*[frame="1 80"]تعالوا لنشارك معاً بتقديم هدية جداً بسيطة لأخينا المرحوم بقرآءة ختمة قرآن و نهديها إلى روحه الطاهره إن شاء الله تعالى وبركة هذا الشهر المبارك شهر رمضان ونتمني ان تكون يوم الجمعه القادم هذه الختمه الموافق 2011/8/26م. 








 1 ) الجزء الأول .. 


2) الجزء الثاني .. 

 3) الجزء الثالث ..

 4) الجزء الرابع .. 


 5) الجزء الـ 5 ..

 6) الجزء الـ 6 .. 

 7) الجزء الـ 7 ..  

 8 ) الجزء الـ 8 ..

 9) الجزء الـ 9 .. 

 10) الجزء الـ 10 .. 

 11) الجزء الـ11 .. 

 12) الجزء الـ12 .. 

 13) الجزء الـ 13 .. 

 14)الجزء الـ 14 .. 

 15) الجزء الـ 15 .. 

 16) جزء الـ 16 .. 

 17) جزء الـ 17 .. 

 18) جزء الـ 18 .. 

 19) جزء الـ 19 ..

 20) جزء الـ 20 ..

 21) جزء الـ 21 .. 

 22) جزء الـ 22 .. 

 23) جزء الـ 23 .. 

 24) جزء الـ 24 .. 

 25) جزء الـ 25 .. 

 26) جزء الـ 26 ..  

 27) جزء الـ 27 .. 

 28) جزء الـ 28 .. 

 29) جزء الـ 29 .. 

 30) جزء الـ 30 ..


 و مأجورين إن شاء الله تعالى لكل من يشاركنا بهذه الختمة .. 
 فإذا أردت أن تشارك حدد الجزء الذي تريده لأكتبه ما بين القوسين ابدأ في قراءة جزءك جزاك الله خيرا .. وعند الإنتهاء رد بأنك أكملت الجزء الذي عليك. 
[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*ربنا يتقبله قبولا حسنا وان ينزله مع الصديقين والشهداء  
وان يلهمكم الصبر الجميل
(الجزء27)
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*له الرحمة ولاهله وزويه الصبر والسلوان 
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*الله يرحمة ويرحم اموات المسلمين ببركة الشهر الفضيل 


     كل من عليها فان ولايبقي الاوجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام


                                                                               الجزء 30
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فاض الدمع يا سيدوووووووووو جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك و رحم الله العم اوندي 

الجزء الثالث و العشرين : عجبكو

*

----------


## سيدو

*
حتى الان اخوتي ثلاثه اجزاء فقط .. شدوا الهمه لابد ان تكون هذه الختمه في هذا الشهر المبارك يا رب ..



 1 ) الجزء الأول .. 


2) الجزء الثاني .. 
 
 3) الجزء الثالث ..
 
 4) الجزء الرابع .. 


 5) الجزء الـ 5 ..

 6) الجزء الـ 6 .. 

 7) الجزء الـ 7 ..  

 8 ) الجزء الـ 8 ..

 9) الجزء الـ 9 .. 

 10) الجزء الـ 10 .. 

 11) الجزء الـ11 .. 

 12) الجزء الـ12 .. 

 13) الجزء الـ 13 .. 

 14)الجزء الـ 14 .. 

 15) الجزء الـ 15 .. 

 16) جزء الـ 16 .. 

 17) جزء الـ 17 .. 

 18) جزء الـ 18 .. 

 19) جزء الـ 19 ..

 20) جزء الـ 20 ..

 21) جزء الـ 21 .. 

 22) جزء الـ 22 .. 

 23) جزء الـ 23 ..( عجبكو )


 24) جزء الـ 24 .. 

 25) جزء الـ 25 .. 

 26) جزء الـ 26 ..  

 27) جزء الـ 27 .. ( الرايقــــه )


 28) جزء الـ 28 .. 

 29) جزء الـ 29 .. 

 30) جزء الـ 30 .. ( ابو الشوش 2 )



 و مأجورين إن شاء الله تعالى لكل من يشاركنا بهذه الختمة .. 
 فإذا أردت أن تشارك حدد الجزء الذي تريده لأكتبه ما بين القوسين ابدأ في قراءة جزءك جزاك الله خيرا .. وعند الإنتهاء رد بأنك أكملت الجزء الذي عليك.
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*نسأل له ببركة هذا الشهر الفضيل  الرحمة والمغفرة. 

الجزء (15) بإذن الله. 

بارك الله فيك وكل من ساهم معك وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.. وغفر ورحم الحبيب أوندي رحمة واسعة من عنده. 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*
 1 ) الجزء الأول .. 


2) الجزء الثاني .. 
 
 3) الجزء الثالث ..
 
 4) الجزء الرابع .. 


 5) الجزء الـ 5 ..

 6) الجزء الـ 6 .. 

 7) الجزء الـ 7 ..  

 8 ) الجزء الـ 8 ..

 9) الجزء الـ 9 .. 

 10) الجزء الـ 10 .. 

 11) الجزء الـ11 .. 

 12) الجزء الـ12 .. 

 13) الجزء الـ 13 ..
 
 14)الجزء الـ 14 .. 

 15) الجزء الـ 15 ..(مكاريوس)

 16) جزء الـ 16 .. 

 17) جزء الـ 17 .. 

 18) جزء الـ 18 .. 

 19) جزء الـ 19 ..

 20) جزء الـ 20 ..

 21) جزء الـ 21 .. 

 22) جزء الـ 22 .. 

 23) جزء الـ 23 ..( عجبكو )


 24) جزء الـ 24 .. 

 25) جزء الـ 25 .. 

 26) جزء الـ 26 ..  

 27) جزء الـ 27 .. ( الرايقــــه )


 28) جزء الـ 28 .. 

 29) جزء الـ 29 .. 

 30) جزء الـ 30 .. ( ابو الشوش 2 )



 و مأجورين إن شاء الله تعالى لكل من يشاركنا بهذه الختمة .. 
 فإذا أردت أن تشارك حدد الجزء الذي تريده لأكتبه ما بين القوسين ابدأ في قراءة جزءك جزاك الله خيرا .. وعند الإنتهاء رد بأنك أكملت الجزء الذي عليك.
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الأخ/ عجبكو 
مُش الجزء (13) 
الجزء (15) إن شاء الله.. . الإسراء .. الكهف. 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مكاريــوس
					

الأخ/ عجبكو 
مُش الجزء (13) 
الجزء (15) إن شاء الله.. . الإسراء .. الكهف. 




تم التعديل يا حبيب 

في ميزان حسناتك 
*

----------


## مرهف

*اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له ببركة هذه الايام وأجعل الجنة مثواه
والحقه بالصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الجزء الاول
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اللهم انا نسألك ببركة هذا الشهر ان ترحمه وتسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا
وجزاك ربى خيرا الاخ سيدو 
على هذا العمل الطيب 
وانه اعظم الوفاء
( الجزء الثانى)

*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تـــم. 
تقبله الله في ميزان حسنات المغفور له بإذن الله محمد عثمان صالح.. ووسع به مدخله وغفر له ذنوبه وأسكنه الجنة مع الصديقين والشهداء والأبرار. 

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*غفر الله  له و أسكنه فسيح جناته  .


الجزء 22  إن شاءالله .

وبارك الله فيك يا سيدو
*

----------


## عجبكو

*1 ) الجزء الأول .. (خالد عيساوي )
 

2) الجزء الثاني .. (عبد العظيم حاج عمر )
 
 3) الجزء الثالث ..
 
 4) الجزء الرابع .. 


 5) الجزء الـ 5 ..

 6) الجزء الـ 6 .. 

 7) الجزء الـ 7 ..  

 8 ) الجزء الـ 8 ..

 9) الجزء الـ 9 .. 

 10) الجزء الـ 10 .. 

 11) الجزء الـ11 .. 

 12) الجزء الـ12 .. 

 13) الجزء الـ 13 ..
 
 14)الجزء الـ 14 .. 

 15) الجزء الـ 15 ..(مكاريوس)

 16) جزء الـ 16 .. 

 17) جزء الـ 17 .. 

 18) جزء الـ 18 .. 

 19) جزء الـ 19 ..

 20) جزء الـ 20 ..

 21) جزء الـ 21 .. 

 22) جزء الـ 22 ..( مانديلا89 )


 23) جزء الـ 23 ..( عجبكو )


 24) جزء الـ 24 .. 

 25) جزء الـ 25 .. 

 26) جزء الـ 26 ..  

 27) جزء الـ 27 .. ( الرايقــــه )


 28) جزء الـ 28 .. 

 29) جزء الـ 29 .. 

 30) جزء الـ 30 .. ( ابو الشوش 2 )



 و مأجورين إن شاء الله تعالى لكل من يشاركنا بهذه الختمة .. 
 فإذا أردت أن تشارك حدد الجزء الذي تريده لأكتبه ما بين القوسين ابدأ في قراءة جزءك جزاك الله خيرا .. وعند الإنتهاء رد بأنك أكملت الجزء الذي عليك.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تم بحمد الله قراءة الجزء الثالث و العشرين لروح الفقيد اوندي جعله الله مع الصديقين و الشهداء و حسن اولئك رفيقا 

*

----------


## مناوي

*له الرحمه والمغفرة ... 

انا لله وانا الية راجعون

الجزء الثالث ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*) الجزء الأول .. (خالد عيساوي )



2) الجزء الثاني .. (عبد العظيم حاج عمر )


3) الجزء الثالث ..(مناوي ) 

4) الجزء الرابع .. (مناوي ) 



5) الجزء الـ 5 ..



6) الجزء الـ 6 .. 



7) الجزء الـ 7 .. 



8 ) الجزء الـ 8 ..



9) الجزء الـ 9 .. 



10) الجزء الـ 10 .. 



11) الجزء الـ11 .. 



12) الجزء الـ12 .. 



13) الجزء الـ 13 ..




14)الجزء الـ 14 .. 



15) الجزء الـ 15 ..(مكاريوس)



16) جزء الـ 16 .. 



17) جزء الـ 17 .. 



18) جزء الـ 18 .. 



19) جزء الـ 19 ..



20) جزء الـ 20 ..



21) جزء الـ 21 .. 



22) جزء الـ 22 ..( مانديلا89 )





23) جزء الـ 23 ..( عجبكو )





24) جزء الـ 24 .. 



25) جزء الـ 25 .. 



26) جزء الـ 26 .. 



27) جزء الـ 27 .. ( الرايقــــه )





28) جزء الـ 28 .. (طارق حامد )



29) جزء الـ 29 .. 



30) جزء الـ 30 .. ( ابو الشوش 2 )






و مأجورين إن شاء الله تعالى لكل من يشاركنا بهذه الختمة ..


فإذا أردت أن تشارك حدد الجزء الذي تريده لأكتبه ما بين القوسين ابدأ في قراءة جزءك جزاك الله خيرا .. وعند الإنتهاء رد بأنك أكملت الجزء الذي عليك.




*

----------


## مناوي

*تمت بحمد الله قراءة الجزئين الثالث والرابع لروح الفقيد (اوندي) جعله الله مع الصديقين والشهداء 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*ربنا يتقبل الفقيد برحمته الواسعة
وتم بحمد الله قراءة الجزء (27)
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تم بحمد الله قراءة الجزء الأول
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*‎مشكورين شباب علي المرور الطيب والجميل وجعله انشا الله في ميزان حسناتكم والتحيه خاصه للحبيب مناوي الذي اتم جزئين من الختمه فنتمني من بقية الاعضاء المشاركه واتمام الختمه قبل انقضاء الشهر الكريم

تقبل الله منا واياكم يارب‎‎
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*,والله يا سيدو ما قصرت خالص خالص 
اولا اعتذر لك 
كنت انتظر وصول بعض المعلومات عن المرحوم ولكن يبدو انك   وفقت في جمعها 
لك خالص الود 
عمل مميز جدا
                        	*

----------


## حريري

*تقبله الله قبولا حسنا وجعل الله مثواه الجنة مع الانبياء والصديقين والشهداء 
*

----------


## ود من الله

*ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له ويوسع مرقده لقد ابكيتنا اخي لانه كان نعم الاخ الاجزاء الخامس والسادس باذن الله 
*

----------


## far7an

*آسف جداً ...جئت متأخر..سأتلو على روح الحبيب الراحل الأجزاء..الأول والثاني والثالث....
*

----------


## Deimos

*نسأل الله عز وجل أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويدخله فسيح جناته بجوار نبيه والصديقين والشهداء ...

الجزء السابع بإذن الله

*

----------


## ود من الله

*اتممت بحمد الله قراءة الجزئين الخامس والسادس  لروح الفقيد (اوندي) جعله الله مع الصديقين والشهداء 
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ويسكنه الله فسيح جناته مع الشهداء والصديقين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*مشكورين شباب علي المرور الطيب والجميل وفي ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله


تقبل الله منا ومنكم جميعا وهلمواااااا حتي يكتمل عقد الثلاثون جزءا بمشيئة الله ..
*

----------


## عجبكو

*فووووووووووووووووووق 

*

----------


## سيدو

*نتمني من الشباب المشاركة معنا جتي نتمكن من الختام ..


*

----------


## musab aljak

*رحمهم الله واسكنهم فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء زحسن اولائك رفيقا

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*اللهم ارحم اخونا محمد عثمان رحمه واسعه
وادخله فسيح جناتك مع الشهداء والصديقين
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*جزاكم الله الف خير...
رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جنانه....
( إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون .. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم )
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*ربنا يتقبله قبولا حسنا وان ينزله مع الصديقين والشهداء 
*

----------


## الجراح

*اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له ببركة هذه الايام وأجعل الجنة مثواه
والحقه بالصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم...........
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي الطيب

*رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*انا اسف يا حبايب الصفحة كانت بتفتح معاى جزئى ...
ممكن الجزء الخامس و السادس 
*

----------


## سيزر

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه
*

----------

